# any gamers in the RI/Attleboro/southern Mass area?



## GlassJaw (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi all, I'm Chris.  I was living up near Boston for the past few years (Watertown) and recently moved to the Providence area (East Prov actually).

I'm looking for an experienced 3.5 group.  I've been playing 3ed since it came out and RPG's in general for 16+ years (I'm 28).  I like a mix of combat, role-playing puzzle, etc. but I also want to join a group or mature players that know the rules.  I'm familiar with Forgotten Realms but wouldn't mind trying a  different settings (like Eberron).  I don't know much about low-magic settings but I would be interested in giving it a shot.

Ideally, I would like a game that meets one weeknight a week.  I'm would also willing to travel a moderate distance for the right game.

I also would be interested in trying d20 Star Wars or Mutants & Masterminds.

Please contact me at chris7476@yahoo.com or send me an IM.  Thanks!

UPDATE: I'm currently looking for people interested in playing Mutants & Masterminds or Shadowrun 3ed.  Let me know, I know you're out there!!


----------



## Fiendish Dire Weasel (Aug 10, 2004)

I seem unable to PM you, so just have to post...

Can't offer a game, but I know of a place thay you may be able to find one. It's a great gaming store and they have two RPG rooms that have games running after 6pm almost every night of the week.

I can't promise you'll find what you're looking for, there are a lot of younger players, but it's probably a good start.

Still Point 

Directions/Location 

Best of luck,

FDW


----------



## diaglo (Aug 10, 2004)

check out the WotC RPG Classifieds too on their Community Forum.

if i'm not mistaken *stembolt* lives in Attleboro


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, I usually check out those forums once in a while too.  Haven't seen anything recently.  That name sounds familiar though.  Thanks for the heads up!



> I seem unable to PM you, so just have to post




Hmm, let me check on that.

[EDIT] It's because it's a pay feature. [/EDIT]



> Can't offer a game, but I know of a place thay you may be able to find one




Thanks.  I'll check it out.


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 10, 2004)

FDW: Where in RI do you live?  Are you in or running a game right now?


----------



## Fiendish Dire Weasel (Aug 11, 2004)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> FDW: Where in RI do you live?  Are you in or running a game right now?




Like 15min away from you, in Barrington.

I'm running 2 (1 weekly, 1 monthly) and playing in a few games (2 weekly, 1 monthly), all at Still Point though.


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah, Barrington is really close.  That's a full plate you got there.  I checked out the Stillpoint website.  What games do you run/play in there?  Anything that's still open?

It's good to know there's a gaming store relatively close-by.  I'll have to stop in and check it out sometime.  By the way, do they sell paint supplies there?


----------



## Fiendish Dire Weasel (Aug 12, 2004)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Yeah, Barrington is really close.  That's a full plate you got there.  I checked out the Stillpoint website.  What games do you run/play in there?  Anything that's still open?
> 
> It's good to know there's a gaming store relatively close-by.  I'll have to stop in and check it out sometime.  By the way, do they sell paint supplies there?




The game schedule they have on the site is way out of date I belive.

Unfortunatly, no, I don't have any opening, a lot of games have been suffering from overcrowding latley for some reason.

I think they have some paint supplies, but can't say how extensive it is as I don't paint at all. I think 80% of the mini's users just buy the D&D Minis now


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 12, 2004)

> Unfortunatly, no, I don't have any opening, a lot of games have been suffering from overcrowding latley for some reason.




No problem, thanks for the info though.  Do you play in or run any games outside of the store?


----------



## Fiendish Dire Weasel (Aug 13, 2004)

Nope. Pretty much everyone I play with these days I met through there so never got around to doing any outside of the store (left all my normal gaming buddies behind when I moved several years ago). It's a great place to play anyways, nice mostly-private rooms that fit up to 9 people reasonably, bathrooms, drinks, snacks, lots of local food places and a covered loading dock out back to smoke  My only complaint is no air conditioning


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 21, 2004)

bump and update:

Looking for people for a Mutants & Masterminds or Shadowrun 3ed campaign.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 9, 2004)

Still looking for some chummers out there to play Shadowrun!


----------



## dpetroc (Oct 19, 2004)

Howsabout Worcester area?  It's not shadowrun or M&M, but rather 3e D&D. Homebrew campaign with huge amount of flavor.  If you are interested, email me at dpetroc@ix.netcom.com, as I don't get to look at the forums here too often.


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for the offer but Worcester is bit farther than I would like to travel.


----------

